#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Ενισχυμένες ζώνες

## sundance

Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποείτε αυτή την επιλογή?

Η Ε.Ζ λαμβάνεται υπόψη στο χωρικό από το πρόγραμμα?

----------


## Pappos

Η ενισχυμένη ζώνη αν θέλεις να ληφθεί υπόψη από το πρόγραμμα, κάνεις μια δοκό όσο το πάχος της πλάκας και πλάτος όσο θέλεις να έχει η ζώνη (π.χ. 1m).
Ενισχυμένες ζώνες χρησιμοποιούνται επί το πλείστον στο τέλος των κλιμακοστασίων (σε περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει δοκός), σε οπές στην πλάκα, γενικά σε οπές, στις μυκητοειδής πλάκες και γενικά εκεί που δεν υπάρχει δοκός.

----------


## sundance

Το fespa έχει επίλογη Ε.Ζ. Τι παραπάνω παρέχει αυτή?

----------


## Pappos

Δεν έχω Fespa, δεν γνωρίζω. Αυτοί που έχουν το πρόγραμμα και έχουν ασχοληθεί ας απαντήσουν αν θέλουν.

----------


## Athan

Και εγώ πράττω όπως ο pappos (στο fespa). Πράγματι για το τι παρέχει η εντολή ΕΖ έχω αναρωτηθεί και εγώ!

----------


## sundance

*Athan* στο χωρικό την λαμβάνει υπ' όψιν την Ε.Ζ? Αν ναι, τότε λανθασμένα γίνεται αυτό.

Επίσης αυτή πρέπει να έχει αρχή και τέλος σε λοιπούς κόμβους, άρα πρέπει να πατάει σε δοκάρια, σωστά?

----------


## leo

Ναι λαμβάνεται υπ' όψιν στο χωρικό "ως δοκός" αλλά με πολύ μικρή συμμετοχή .
Τι θέλω να πω
Η παράμετρος Ε.Ζ. απλά σου αλλάζει τις παραμέτρους "Αυξημένες απαιτήσεις πλαστιμότητας σε ΟΧΙ" 
ΚΑΙ
"Ικανοτικός έλεγχος διάτμησης σε ΟΧΙ"
με αποτέλεσμα να σου οπλίζει την περιοχή αυτή με τα ελάχιστα.
Επίσης σύνηθες λάθος είναι και αμέλεια της αποσύνδεσης της δοκού αυτής απ τη πλάκα. Δηλαδή τις πλάκες εκατέρωθεν της Ε.Ζ. τις αποσυνδέουμε ώστε να μην μεταβιβάζονται τα φορτία των πλακών στην ΕΖ. "Τριέρειστες"

----------

Athan

----------


## sundance

Την συμμετοχή στο χωρικό πως την αποφεύγουμε, γιατί δεν είναι σωστό να λαμβάνεται υπ'όψιν?

----------


## leo

Μάλλον δεν μπορείς να την αποφύγεις, είναι δοκός και όχι Πλάκα και έτσι το εκλαμβάνει το πρόγραμμα ως δοκό, απλά οπλίζεται διαφορετικά σε σχέση με την δοκό που δεν έχει οριστεί σαν Ε.Ζ.

----------


## sundance

Ίσως καλύτερα να την βάλουμε για να πάρουμε τον οπλισμό της ίδιας και μετά να την καταργήσουμε για να πάρουμε τον οπλισμό του κτιρίου.

Βέβαια ταλαιπωρία όλο αυτό και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει μιας και οι αποκλίσεις θα είναι ασήμαντες.

----------


## leo

Το έχω εφαρμόσει  αυτό που αναφέρεις  σε μια μελέτη, αλλά δεν θα δεις μεγάλες διαφορές....
Η προσέγγιση είναι αρκετά καλή, με μικρές διαφορές.....

----------


## sundance

> Δλδ πάνω σίδερα στη θέση της ΕΖ δεν θα βάλλεις???


Καλή ερώτηση. Μάλλον όχι όμως, αφού δεν αποτελεί στήριξη και έτσι δεν αλλάζει το διάγραμμα ροπών της ενιαίας πλάκας.

----------


## leo

Η Ε.Ζ. δεν διαθέτει επαρκή ακαμψία για να αποτελέσει στήριξη των πλακών. Στην ουσία προσφέρει τοπική ενίσχυση στην πλάκα για την διανομή του φορτίου, αλλά δεν καθορίζει τις συνθήκες στήριξης της πλάκας.  Ο οπλισμός της Ε.Ζ. καλύπτει και τον απαιτούμενο οπλισμό που χρειάζεται το άκρο της τριέρειστης πλάκας....

----------

